
Unfixed bug in SQL Server (2008-2016) - daveloyall
https://connect.microsoft.com/SQLServer/feedback/details/339410/please-fix-the-string-or-binary-data-would-be-truncated-message-to-give-the-column-name
======
zxcvcxz
Could the cold hard truth be that Microsoft's top developers lack the
technical expertise to fix a trivial bug in their own software because the
code its self is a complete mess?

No, they probably just don't care.

------
natvert
Lol. <3 closed source code. Even if you want to fix it yourself, you can't.

